# Wanna drive like Mike?



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe you should talk this over with the wife before you put in a bid.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Merc...3?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3a5f7192b5#v4-33


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Haha. 962 miles on it. It's an '07.


----------

